# Friday 10/18 north jetties and Monday 10/21 PI bridge



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

Friday: 
Bait was everywhere and you could see blues hitting everything. I hooked into a monster blue that fought great but got off in the ricks. After that I had no action besides smalls and peckerfish. I hooked into a trout around 12:50 as I was eyeing the clock because I had to get my lady dinner at 2. It was 17” trout. I immediately hooked into another one the very next cast. They could’ve been twins. I had to exit the beach for a time but came back after 5. The flounder were right off the rocks. I caught one at 20” and missed a good keeper as I was trying to get him through the rocks. The time stamp on my pic is 5:30 for the flounder but it was the second one I had. I didn’t get another fish after that until 6:45 I caught a stargazer fish. I had never caught one and didn’t know what it was until it started shocking me and I googled it. It was an awesome fish and a great day!

Monday:
Monday I actually went to the jetties early in the morning attempting to repeat my Friday, but I had the worst luck finding bait. I had to walk all the way to the inlet side of the point to catch bait and it was a chore hauling my bucket back and forth. For all my efforts I caught two tiny red drum. I was a bit disheartened but at least I wasn’t working. At 1:00 I had to leave the beach again, but decided I’d hit pawleys island bridge instead. At first it was difficult to catch bait because they could see me from the bridge but after a few casts caught some larger sized mullet. My first cast I just dropped it down right beside the pylon and caught a 22”. It was at 3:25, so fairly early, but I was only allowed a small amount of time fishing and it was the only one I caught. The bait was everywhere and you could see them getting chased everywhere. Still a good day in my books!

I hope it wasn’t too long. Also, I have to share a car with my lady is why I have to leave the water each time I fish. She has a hectic on/off schedule.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Which jetties are you referring to?


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Sounds like a few good days to me...


----------



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

North jetties in garden city


----------

